# Why do you guys seem hate repitition so much?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that if there is one way to piss off an NT, it is to be repeatitive; play the same song over and over, make someone say the same thing over and over, do the same thing over and over, etc....and it will piss most NT's off? Why is this?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Because it's useless to say the same thing over and over and over and over again. I know people who'll say something, then say it again but only change a few words, then say it *again*, changing only a few words. It's so frustrating !


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

Repetition of_ what_? That's extremely broad. Repetition in many things comes off as redundant to me, though I don't have an opinion about "repetition" generally without knowing the context. Indeed, there are some thing I do (like eating certain favorite foods) that I do "repetitively."


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

I got it the first time....

I don't like to watch movies over and over again. A lot of people do. Sometimes I don't even see the point of having a DVD/Blu-ray library. If I have seen it, I probably don't need to see it again. I might be the only person in America who doesn't have a copy of Avatar (I didn't see it in the theatre either, which I sort of regret not seeing it in 3D because the effects were the only reason to watch it). If I own it, I absolutely loved it (or my kids conned me into it).

I don't like basketball (or volleyball) because it seems to be a lot of back and forth. 

Sitting in a car or on an airplane with someone else's kid is maddening...they tell you the same stuff over and over and you can't smack 'em cause they aren't yours. 

I *do not* like to repeat myself.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> I got it the first time....
> 
> *I don't like to watch movies over and over again*. A lot of people do. Sometimes I don't even see the point of having a DVD/Blu-ray library. If I have seen it, I probably don't need to see it again. I might be the only person in America who doesn't have a copy of Avatar (I didn't see it in the theatre either, which I sort of regret not seeing it in 3D because the effects were the only reason to watch it). If I own it, I absolutely loved it (or my kids conned me into it).
> 
> ...


I always though I was alone in my tendency to be unable to watch a movie more than once. With certain rare exceptions (movies that are deep and require substantial thinking and interpretation) I don't see the point in watching it over again if I know what is going to happen.

I don't like to repeat myself either. I also don't like to make points that have already been made by some else prior to me.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

it's repetitive! and redundant! it's repetitive! and redundant!

seriously though, it's pointless and annoying. 

I do like to rewatch movies that I enjoy, especially if I notice something new about it every time. but I wouldn't want it to be on an endless loop. 

who even likes repetition? and why? I don't get what could be likable about it.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I will do things I enjoy again, but I hate it when people repeat themselves, and even worse, I HATE repeating myself.

It's like, someone tells me to do something. I say I'll get to it. Now whether I do it or not at any deliberate speed is a function of my own laziness. Telling me again to do it isn't going to make me do it, it's going to piss me off, and if it's a personal favor it's going to make me not want to do it!

I have this problem with one of my friends and my mother :tongue: They always repeat themselves


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Why do it again when I've already done it?

On the topic of watching films more than once my friends always thought I was weird but I never saw the appeal. I already know the plot, at least that applies to the majority of films like others I have watched one or two films twice.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I despise repetition, I have a huge library of books and movies, so thankfully I avoid repetition in that area. Eating the same thing for lunch every day, or unfortunately at work we tend to have the same basic menu every week. Friday is fried fish day, sat is cheap steak day, Monday is chicken, etc and this drives me nuts.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> I got it the first time....


This is mainly what I hate. I heard you the first time, why must you keep reiterating the same thing over and over again? It's so frustrating. It's already been said, so let's move on to something else.

Repetitive actions, like watching movies or listening to music I like over again, doesn't bother me, because I do like it and I like hearing or watching it. But repetitive behaviour, repetitive arguments, things like that get on my last nerve.

Edit: oh, and I _hate_ repeating myself. Did you not hear me the first time? Pay more attention! Gah! Don't ask me to repeat anything. If you didn't hear it the first time, well too bad, guess you'll just have to miss out


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

yup hate repetition. I will dislike songs if I hear them on the radio too much. 

If I have to repeat myself more than once, I will start to get annoyed or angry.

I guess that's one reason I had trouble in school-- too much repetition.

I hate french fries-- because every sandwich seems to come with them by default. Boring!!!

Why do we hate it? I don't know, my question is why does any else like it?


----------



## missace (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a friend who likes to repeat herself. Never once has a meeting gone by that she doesn't explain how only a sugar rush or a change in temperature will wake her up, and how caffeine just doesn't do it. She also has to start that explanation with "you know me." Yes dear, I know you, but I don't think the others heard you the first thousand times you said it, so please tell it to us again for another thousand. And the horrifying thought is that she will.

There will come a day when I am so fed up that I will give in to the urge to punch her in the face. Thank you for this thread; I now understand why I dislike her so much.


----------



## sumi (Dec 13, 2009)

Life's too short to waste in endless repetition.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd say that's just a hardcore N thing. The F or T just determines what will bug the person more when it comes to repetitiveness. We don't like reading the same book over and over and we don't like living the same story and the same life experience over and over. Futility is our enemy.

My S friend will read her favorite books 4-5 times. I just don't get it. It's like she forgets what happens in the book or something. I don't get sensors at all. I don't understand how a story can be enjoyed when you know what happens already.

(jk i'm not that narrowminded. just envious. lol)


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Just reading this thread reiterating all the reasons why repetition is annoying is stressful enough for the imagination. The only way repetition could be beneficial is if it's some sort of complex activity that can be approached from various levels of understanding. Perhaps listening to a song that evokes different yet fantastic feelings each time.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

the only time repetition is useful is if you're trying to encode memories into your long term memory via elaborate rehearsal

perhaps sensors enjoy lasting memories more than intuitors?


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> the only time repetition is useful is if you're trying to encode memories into your long term memory via elaborate rehearsal
> 
> perhaps sensors enjoy lasting memories more than intuitors?


Repetition is also useful if you don't get something the first time. I'm watching this twenty-episode show for the *third *time because it's so confusing.

I think there is some truth in the second part. Someone should make a thread about type and old memories.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Repetition doesn't always bother me, but when I'm repeated an information so many times, I get irritated because I find it useless and a waste of my time and attention span. I strive for efficiency. Everything should be stated as simply, yet succinctly, as possible with the minimalist amount of effort. Sometimes I bear with it and just try to filter out any already known data I intake. 

The other issue with repetition is that it feels like an insult to my intelligence. I'm well-aware that repeating information is nice when I don't get it the first time, but if I'm confused about the stated information to begin with, I'll ask, simple as that.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Repetitiveness is BORING! This is why I never work the same job for more than a year. Keep my room the same for very long. I want new things not old things. You do not learn anything if all you talk about is the same issues or ideas.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

HannibalLecter said:


> Because it's useless to say the same thing over and over and over and over again. I know people who'll say something, then say it again but only change a few words, then say it *again*, changing only a few words. It's so frustrating !


This is so much worse when they're asking the same question over and over in hopes of manifesting a magical new answer. 



Chilln said:


> Just reading this thread reiterating all the reasons why repetition is annoying is stressful enough for the imagination.


This line of thinking almost kept me from replying altogether.



> The only way repetition could be beneficial is if it's some sort of complex activity that can be approached from various levels of understanding. Perhaps listening to a song that evokes different yet fantastic feelings each time.


In that instance, it isn't repetition at all. It's reinterpretation.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that if there is one way to piss off an NT, it is to be repeatitive; play the same song over and over, make someone say the same thing over and over, do the same thing over and over, etc....and it will piss most NT's off? Why is this?


"CHANGE!!!!!!!!"
"HOPE!!!!!!!!!!"

Then we get the same effing cock suckers ruining our lives.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's boring and useless. I can't even watch a movie more than once!


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's because of the lack of intellectual stimulation. We require a lot of it simply to avoid depression, and to be able to live a normal life. Thus, when the world does not make itself interesting, we turn inwards, and provide it ourselves. When we see repetition happening, it distracts us from developing our thinking/imagining/wondering. We are then forced to use our tertiary and inferior functions, and this leads to a large expenditure of mental energy, which increases stress. 

And that is why we hate repetition. :bored: (note: don't make me repeat myself :crazy


----------



## Critix (Jun 12, 2010)

Its not so much repetition but pointless repetition that can be annoying. A book may be repeatedly read in the faith that there will be new interpretations (but you don't know until you repeat the reading) in this case the action is fine as it is part of a larger goal. Same with exercise, running every morning isn't too bad because you know it helps you and keeps you fit and has extrinsic meaning beyond the activity itself (fitness and the benefits associated therewith).
Its when there is nothing foreseeable new to learn or too achieve through the repetition of an activity, such as mundane tasks at work, that it can become hell.


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

There's only so much time in the day (or for that matter, life), and spending it on stupid repetitive tasks/conversations/etc. is a HUGE waste of time.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Critix said:


> Its not so much repetition but pointless repetition that can be annoying.


I have a friend who has a knack of saying the same thing 10 times, 10 different ways, in the same conversation.

Where's the emoticon for banging someone's head against a wall?


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do non-NTs bring this up the topic of NTs hating repetition all the time?

I'm trying to learn how to tolerate it, but I will always add that I've "said it already" if I must repeat myself as a gentle reminder.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

I feel as if my time could be spent doing something more productive. I really hate languages because of the repetition it takes to memorize words and rules. It seems useless to me.

I don't like watching movies over again, unless I would gain understanding by watching it again. For example, movies that you can go back and say "Oh, so _that's_ why she said that" or "_that's_ the importance of that event". It's the same thing with books, but it seems the case with most books that if you reread it, you gain comprehension.

My exceptions to these rules is if I just plain love a book or movie. I love the Harry Potter series and make it a point to reread them once a year, just for the enjoyment of it.

And of course, I'll listen to a song 3 times in a row if it's really stuck in my head. :tongue:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

So take everything everyone said and say, basically, that it goes against our logic because we've already grasped the idea, thus we do not need it repeated and when it is, it's a complete waste of our time and we hate having our time wasted because there are things we could be doing instead of listening to the same nonsense we've already heard.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that if there is one way to piss off an NT, it is to be repeatitive; play the same song over and over, make someone say the same thing over and over, do the same thing over and over, etc....and it will piss most NT's off? Why is this?


Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.

Don't know, that's a good question.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

i think repetition can be used for emphasis. So in that sense I think it's useful. Also it is kind of natural to reinforce a thought to make sure it's really in there..... i dunno.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I am future-oriented and I love efficiency. If someone repeats stuff to me, I think they believe me a fool, which I really dont like. Therefore, out of respect for other people, I am bad at repeating/clarifying "obvious" stuff to them But I have learned that I have to do this, OUT OF RESPECT for other people and their limitations in this area.

My drive is to learn new skills and knowledge. Therefore, when something is learned, repetition is non-efficient and brain is under- stimulated (there could be SO many other, useful things to do). Thus I dont like to do repetitious tasks.

When it comes to repeatedly seeing movies and other "art": I believe many people find solace in the repetition of memory and the stability of environment. It provides firmness in the flowing ebb of time, and you can remember how much you enjoyed it the last thirteen times. 

I actually reread books and see movies, but only some that contain concepts that fascinate me in any way... And if complicated of course. Often many years in between sessions.

I also have the strange habit of zapping in to a ongoing movie and deducting what the previous hour looked like and what has happened up to this point. Often the end scenes are enough to give a somewhat accurate picture, although small details might surprise (from experience).


----------

